

New, Simple, alternative social network. Click complete on front page for info - ninoff
http://www.ninoff.com

======
liamgeffal
I enjoy seeing little start ups like these, most of them fail, but every now
and then one makes it's mark, good luck to them, they have certainly got some
interesting ideas, lets hope they don't end up on the ever growing pile of
failed Internet ideas, although muscling in on the social networking world
might be a bit over ambitious...time will tell!

